# [OT] Revolution OS

## bld

Salve, ho visto revolution os ultimamente. E' bellissimo vedere Stallman,

Eric S. Raymon, e Linus ovviamente parlare cosi. Mi ha proprio entusiasmato come documentario. Fa vedere pezzi del codice del kernel a destra e sinistra mentre parlano i personaggi e quel mitico tipo di 17 anni davanti al computer. Quante volte tanti di noi (ora sono le 4:14 per dire) non hanno passato la notte al computer per risolvere un problema

oppure per installare un kernel, oppure per configurare un programma.

Poi e' molto accurato, fa una bella distinzione tra GNU e Linux kernel.

Credo che per gli amanti di Linux di GNU e del Open Source, e' un "must".

Sa qualcuno se esiste in italiano? Anche un link con il dvd. Vale la pena

comperarlo. Io l'ho visto in "filandese" pero ti perdi tantissimo, e poi

come ho detto prima vale proprio la pena!

ps. E' stupendo anche quando fa vedere la lettere di Linus ai newsgroup

per la prima release del primo kernel (BRIVIDDDDO!!!!!)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *bld wrote:*   

> Sa qualcuno se esiste in italiano? Anche un link con il dvd. 

 

Si, esiste in italiano. Anche qui.

Ah, il trailer.

----------

## Gandalf98

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho visto in "filandese" pero ti perdi tantissimo, e poi
> 
> come ho detto prima vale proprio la pena!

 

Conosci il finlandese??

Io l'ho visto in italiano ed è veramente carino!!

Cià

----------

## shev

Concordo, veramente molto carino e ben fatto. Stavo giusto per prendere il dvd in italiano (appena terminati gli esami è una delle cose in scaletta). Ora con i link riportati so anche il prezzo (anche se mi sembrava di averlo visto a meno)  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

scaricato stamane e devo dire che 

NE VALE LA PENA!

ora però fatemelo finire di vedere  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *bld wrote:*   

> ...quel mitico tipo di 17 anni davanti al computer. ....
> 
> ....Io l'ho visto in "filandese" ...
> 
> 

 

io ho visto sia revolution OS, in Inglese.... e non mi pare avesse nessuna parte in finlandese, e non ricordo alcun ragazzino.... invece in un altro documentario "The Code" c'erano ampie parti in svedese (già la famiglia di linus non parla finlandese ma svedese) alcune in finlandese (con sottotitoli svedesi) e il resto in inglese, è una produzione svedese ecco perche non erano tradotte...e li c'era pure un ragazzino....non è che tu ti riferisci a quello? comunqeu l'ho detto cosi se volete dare un occhiata anche a quello non è niente male, anche se mi è piaciuto molto di piu revolutionOS

----------

## micron

Non sto nella pelle, l'avevo guardato un po' in inglese ma ovviamente si perde qualcosina...

Nessuno ha letto il libro fornito con il dvd?

----------

## faber

concordo, veramente bello

La parte finale fa molto riflettere sul rischio che sta correndo l'opensource ora

----------

## Gandalf98

Si può notare come tutto sia cambiato in questi 20 anni! L'unico che rimane uguale (non nel fisico) è Stallman!! Mi piace vederlo parlare si vede la passione che mette in quello che sta facendo!!!

Senza di lui non penso esisterebbe Linux!

Molto bella anche la sua biografia! ovviamente GFDL !!!

Cià!!

----------

## Peach

noooooooooooooooooooooooo.... gli ultimi dieci minuti vieni proiettato dal comprensibile italiano al dialogo americano sfasato di qualche secondo dal labiale  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Senza di lui non penso esisterebbe Linux!

 

Bhe, adesso... diciamo che l'unico senza il quale non esisterebbe Linux è Linus, la storia del nostro pinguino può dimostrarlo. Questo senza nulla togliere all'enorme importanza di Stallman, sia chiaro (non oserei mai dire il contrario!).

----------

## gaffiere

a chi interessasse, tanto per farsi una cultura  :Smile:  , suggerisco anche i libri

codice libero - free as in freedom

di Sam Williams ed Apogeo

isbn: 88-503-2108-2

rivoluzionario per caso - linux come ho creato linux (solo per divertirmi)

di Linus Torvalds e David Diamond ed Garzanti

isbn: 88-11-73896-2

poi avevo trovato in giro un documentario andato in onda sul canale art'è in germania:

codename linux. a dire il vero nn l'ho ancora guardato... nn capisco un'acca di tedesco.... dovrei usare il babbo come traduttore  :Razz: 

Qualcuno ha qualche altra proposta riguardo video e libri per farsi una cultura su Free Software e Open Source?

Ciao a tutti

Thomaz "Gaffiere"

----------

## Peach

qualcuno di voi ha avuto modo di leggere "La Cattedrale e il Bazaar" che pare aver favorito certi cambiamenti (cfr. Netscape)??

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Gandalf98 wrote:*   Senza di lui non penso esisterebbe Linux! 
> 
> Bhe, adesso... diciamo che l'unico senza il quale non esisterebbe Linux è Linus, la storia del nostro pinguino può dimostrarlo. Questo senza nulla togliere all'enorme importanza di Stallman, sia chiaro (non oserei mai dire il contrario!).

 

Probabilmente Linux esisterebbe, ma sarebbe il kernel di qualche UNIX commerciale!!

Quando linus ha iniziato a scrivere il kernel si era già trovato pronto un'intero sistema (senza kernel) GCC, libc, Bison, Binutil, Emacs.... direi che non è poco, inoltre non esisterebbe la GPL, perciò niente GNU-Linux come lo intendiamo noi oggi!

Ci è andata anche bene, perchè linus ci ha pensato un bel pò prima di rilasciare il codice sotto GPL!!!

Io dò molti più meriti a Stallman che a Torvalds. Linus ha scritto il codice giusto al momento giusto. L'unico errore di Stallman può essere stato la scelta del tipo di kernel, HURD come molti sviluppatori affermano è molto difficile da debuggare!

Cià!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qualcuno di voi ha avuto modo di leggere "La Cattedrale e il Bazaar" che pare aver favorito certi cambiamenti (cfr. Netscape)??

 

Beh, si!  :Smile: 

Trattandosi di un "saggio" puoi leggere online la versione originale, o la traduzione in italiano.

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io dò molti più meriti a Stallman che a Torvalds. Linus ha scritto il codice giusto al momento giusto. L'unico errore di Stallman può essere stato la scelta del tipo di kernel, HURD come molti sviluppatori affermano è molto difficile da debuggare!

 

Ma nessuno ha mai detto il contrario. Ho "contestato" la tua frase perchè mi sembrava esagerato dire che senza Stallman Linux non sarebbe esistito, tutto qui. Non ho detto che sarebbe stato cmq ciò che è ora, che avrebbe avuto tutto il software che ha, etc; lo riterrei un discorso inutile e improduttivo, quindi non l'ho fatto e non lo farei mai (ciascuno può pensare ciò che vuole su come sarebbe stata la storia senza determinati eventi, chi lo può smentire?).

D'altra parte non do nemmeno importanza maggiore o minore a nessuno, credo che chiunque abbia scritto anche solo una paginetta della storia opensource meriti di essere ritenuto importante: le battaglie non le vincono solo i grandi generali, ma anche i soldati, gli infermieri e chiunque vi giri attorno (è solo una metafora, non andate a cercare il pelo nell'uovo, a quest'ora non mi veniva niente di meglio  :Razz:  ).

Tornando al discorso principale, io ho letto quasi tutta la letteratura a riguardo, dalla "cattedrale e il bazaar" alla "colonizzazione della noosfera", da "codice ribelle" a "Just For Fun", etc etc etc 

Sicuramente di letture interessanti ce ne sono parecchie, non credo potrei citarle tutte. I titoli più diffusi sono un buon punto di partenza per chiunque: a volte approfondire certi lati più teorici o ripercorrere la storia può servire più di tanti hack o virtuosismi tecnici.

p.s.: ovviamente tutto imho  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

ho appena finito di vedere il film..... e se... e se lo portassi a venezia, lo potremmo mettere ad libitum non so, non dico proiettato su un megaschermo, pero', anche solo su un tavolino con un portatile.... che ne dite ? Cosi', come introduzione al codice libero   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Azz! problema: il dvd é protetto da copyright ! (ma che razza d'idea, mettere la non diffusione pubblica, per un dvd che parla di libertà... machecazzo!)

Boh, ditemi voi: se vale la pena, per me si puo' fare lo stesso.

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boh, ditemi voi: se vale la pena, per me si puo' fare lo stesso.
> 
> 

 

Mmm, non credo sia una cosa saggia, se è coperto da copyright per proiettarlo in sale con più di un certo numero di persone bisogna chiedere permessi, autorizzazioni, pagare tasse e menate varie. Meglio non rischiare.

Piuttosto portalo che la notte è lunga, se venerdì non si sa che fare ce lo vediamo tra noi  :Wink: 

----------

## Yans

io l'ho comprato Revolution OS e devo dire che è fatto molto bene. ho anche i libri citati da gaffiere anche quelli non puoi non leggergli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   ...quel mitico tipo di 17 anni davanti al computer. ....
> 
> ....Io l'ho visto in "filandese" ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Giaaaaaaa.. in pratica quello che ho visto in inglese io si chiama

"The code Linux" e non revolution OS!!!! 

Ho comprato il dvd ed ho visto una cosa totalmente diversa.. con gli stessi personaggi. In pratica revolution OS parla tantissimo dal aspetto economico di linux. Ed in effetti mi e' piaciuto molto meno.. invece l'altro parla piu della vita di Linus e del'aspetto sociale di linux, dello sviluppo del kernel etc. Credo che siano complementari tra loro..

In pratica ho sbagliato con i due documentari... ma posso trovarlo

in italiano? magari come "revolution OS" ?

----------

